
Orthographic Pedant: Bot that scans popular repositories for common typos - MichaelAza
https://github.com/thoppe/orthographic-pedant
======
MichaelAza
Just got a pull request from the bot, and thought this was worth sharing. Now
we only need a bot that scans for common code smells and we're golden :)

